# My “new” offset



## Firemedic76 (Sep 18, 2021)

Garage sale with the fam today found this for 50$. Super clean guy only used it twice and I’ve been considering an offset for mainly briskets as I use a master built propane upright now and I can’t fit a ful brisket on the shelves and I also wonder if it’s effecting that smoke ring as the smoke travels up and around the meat vs over and under it on an offset. My question is fire. Should I use lump charcoal and then add wood chunks for smoke? The firebox isn’t that big to where I can fit actual cut wood I mean I could but they’d be small pieces. And I know there’s gonna be a break in period to find the settings on the dampners to get the temp right but I’m excited To get it going  also came with a nice cover prob 50$ atleast in the cover alone. I know it’s not the greatest offset but for what I’ll use it for it’s perfect and price was right. What would u guys/gals cook first on it to just feel out the dampener nuances and dial it in.


----------



## Alphonse (Sep 18, 2021)

What is it?  Do you have a photo?


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 18, 2021)

Post a pic .


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Post a pic .


Here’s a pic. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-“new”-offset.310617/


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 18, 2021)

Firemedic76 said:


> ...
> My question is fire. Should I use lump charcoal and then add wood chunks for smoke? The firebox isn’t that big to where I can fit actual cut wood I mean I could but they’d be small pieces. And I know there’s gonna be a break in period to find the settings on the dampners to get the temp right but I’m excited.
> ...


I would start with lump and chunks and learn air control.

I had a POS Brinkmann offset with a small firebox and a lot of smoke leaks.
I made a cage to hold coal and wood


----------



## Firemedic76 (Sep 18, 2021)

Alphonse said:


> What is it?  Do you have a photo?


Photo should be in the thread.


----------



## Firemedic76 (Sep 18, 2021)

Alphonse said:


> What is it?  Do you have a photo?


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 19, 2021)

Good starter and for the price you cant beat it.  Look forward to more post and pics from you.
Jim


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 21, 2021)

Congrats that was a good deal. Does it have a decent or good grate for the fire so the ash can fall through and not choke out you fire? As for lump or wood splits you could try/use either depending on fire box grate/basket. You would have to do small splits and add them often but that has some advantages such as less temp swings and IMO nothing gives the flavor of real wood fire. If you don't have as much time to spend use lump and a chunk or two of wood you will still have to check it some but not as much as adding wood splits.
As for what first maybe some ABT's, chicken thighs or legs, and maybe even a burger or six 

Good luck with it and take some pics for us to see it in action


----------



## Firemedic76 (Sep 22, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Congrats that was a good deal. Does it have a decent or good grate for the fire so the ash can fall through and not choke out you fire? As for lump or wood splits you could try/use either depending on fire box grate/basket. You would have to do small splits and add them often but that has some advantages such as less temp swings and IMO nothing gives the flavor of real wood fire. If you don't have as much time to spend use lump and a chunk or two of wood you will still have to check it some but not as much as adding wood splits.
> As for what first maybe some ABT's, chicken thighs or legs, and maybe even a burger or six
> 
> Good luck with it and take some pics for us to see it in action



Ill have to check on the grate, it’s been raining here so I haven’t had time to clean the firebox yet. From what I could see the grate sits pretty close to the bottom of the box. My plan is to use lump charcoal and chunks for now, I think it’ll just be easier for me to manage the temp that way. And I’m thinking the first thing this weeekend is gonna be a whole beer butt chicken and some poor mans burnt ends with a chuck roast.


----------



## Firemedic76 (Sep 22, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> View attachment 511087
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what’s the benefit of the box/cage. Ease of cleaning???


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 22, 2021)

Firemedic76 said:


> what’s the benefit of the box/cage. Ease of cleaning???


The main reason was to hold more fuel and chunks and keep it off the sides of the firebox.  It also controlled the burn better than just piling on the grate.
In those days I used charcoal briquettes so it did help for the considerable ash to clean out during the BBQ


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 22, 2021)

Go for the wood splits.  Especially if you are doing brisket.


----------



## Firemedic76 (Sep 23, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Go for the wood splits.  Especially if you are doing brisket.


I think I’ve changed my mind to go this route instead of chunks. That way I can manage the heat with the wood and charcoal vs just using the chunks for flavor and only the charcoal for heat. Looks like I’ll need a splitting axe as some of the vids I watched the pieces that come in these prepackaged bags of splits can be to large for the fire box.


----------

